# News from Venezuela



## KenOC

"CARACAS, Venezuela - Jose Antonio Abreu, the Venezuelan government economist turned musical educator who created a network of youth orchestras that has been replicated in dozens of countries around the world, died Saturday. He was 79."

In the US, probably the most famous product of _El Sistema_ is Gustavo Dudamel.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...-youth-orchestras-abreu-dead-at-79/ar-BBKEqKr


----------

